
Daylight Saving Time Is Terrible: Here's a Simple Plan to Fix It - gmays
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/11/daylight-saving-time-is-terrible-heres-a-simple-plan-to-fix-it/281075/?single_page=true
======
Retra
_" It’s true that larger time zones would seem to cheat many people out of
daylight by removing them further from their true solar time. But the demands
of global commerce already do that."_

Most people don't care about global commerce, nor does it cheat them out of
sunlight. And those that do will need to know how to coordinate their clocks
regardless.

~~~
jack9
> Most people don't care about global commerce

Only the ones with money.

------
marssaxman
Here's an even simpler plan: _just stop doing it_.

------
mbfg
i like dlst frankly, long summer days, long evenings, and not pitch black in
the morning in the winters.

Never understood the hubbub about it.

~~~
tritium
Darkness at 4PM on a December afternoon feels like the world is conspiring
against you, while you're being robbed of your youth.

I honestly despise the mornings. I'm not the kind of person who relishes a
schedule, and when I'm being forced to engage in behavior not of my own
design, I hate mornings even more.

Bus stops, train schedules, school, teachers, college professors, jobs, work,
employment, bosses, none of it anything I ever invited into my life. These
things foisted upon me as normal, bald facts. Uncomfortable and coerced.

Go to school or you'll be pumping gas and waiting tables your whole life.
Perform at work or you'll be a homeless skell, evicted onto the streets
because you can't pay rent. Don't step out of line or civilization as you know
it will turn its back on you, and you'll deserve it, because the world never
asked for you, either. So don't get smart about it, you entitled little brat.

Get up. Out of bed. Spend time in rooms with strangers for no reason. Abstract
concepts will assault you for the next 8 hours. Endure the psychotic nightmare
of the public school bus ride.

20 minutes of sunlight on the way to school or work is little consolation for
the reality presented to me on a daily basis.

And when that machine which consistently erases one third of my day spits me
back out onto the street, what's my reward? Bitter cold, and an immediate
sunset drenching the remainder of my waking hours in darkness.

Ask my why I'm a night owl? Everything else has been taken from me.

~~~
mbfg
>> I'm not the kind of person who relishes a schedule,

ah... then don't worry about DLST, get up when you want, go to be when you
want.

